# new pics



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

trains are running now from mud lake jct to lake koko here we fallow a heavy train pulling up the 3%grade


Photo One[/b][/b]

Photo Two[/b][/b]

Photo Three[/b][/b]

Photo Four[/b][/b]

Photo Five[/b][/b]

Photo Six[/b][/b]

_Images exceed 800 pixel max. width - converted to links. - Mod_


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But is there joy in Mudville?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Scooby 
Really like the cribbing style trestle supports. Looks good.


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the handlaid track. Looks great! 

The unique scenic textures in Photo 6 are fantastic. 

Scott


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

still got a couple more switches to make but i need more rail first


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Your railway is coming along nicely, nice work. One thing about building indoors, you don't get held up by the weather! Look forward to more pictures as you progress...more, more, more!!!!

Garry NCGRR


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

Posted By GarryNCGRR on 05/06/2009 5:47 PM
Your railway is coming along nicely, nice work. One thing about building indoors, you don't get held up by the weather! 


Garry NCGRR 



yes you do its just the oppsite, nice weather nothing gets done and after a Canadian winter i'm mostly outside now working on the jeeps i have


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

stoped by Niagara Central hobbies and pick up 3 more skel cars now up to 7 here's a couple more pics


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)




----------

